# What do you do?



## Tertion

Hallo,

How can I say "what do you do" in the meaning of "what do you do in life"? 

Thanks


----------



## MarsF93

Hi!

What do you do (in life) would be "Wat doe je (in het leven)?" When translated literally but that doesn't sound very nice to me. You could use this when you're already talking about jobs or study or specifically asking for someone's occupation.

More generally you could say some along the lines of "Wat houdt je bezig?" (What keeps you busy?) or "Hoe gaat het in het leven?" (How is life going)

Hope this helps! If you want a more specific answer please give me some more info on the context of the question!


----------



## Tertion

Thaaaaaank you a lot! 

I like the "Hoe gaat het in het leven?" it sounds like what I wanted to say.


----------



## eno2

Tertion said:


> Thaaaaaank you a lot!
> 
> I like the "Hoe gaat het in het leven?" it sounds like what I wanted to say.


How are things going in life? =Hoe gaat het in het leven? ≠"what do you do in life"


what do you do in life" = 
*Wat doe je (in het leven)*

 Once someone used it sarcastically against me when I was out of work. 

In Spanish and in English one uses normally a  circumlocution. 

¿A que te dedicas?

To what do you dedicate yourself?

*"Waar hou je je mee bezig (professioneel*)?" is perhaps the best solution.


----------



## Suehil

Or, 'wat doe je voor werk?' if you are asking about employment.


----------



## eno2

Suehil said:


> Or, 'wat doe je voor werk?' if you are asking about employment.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Wat doe je?/Wat doe je in het (dagelijks) leven?/Wat doe je voor werk?/Wat doe je voor de kost?/Waar houd je je mee bezig?

"Wat houdt je bezig?/Hoe gaat het in het leven?" both mean something quite different from the original phrase.
"To what do you dedicate yourself?" is a literal translation of the Spanish "¿A qué te dedicas?", but I don't think a native speaker would actually say that.


----------



## eno2

AllegroModerato said:


> Wat doe je?/Wat doe je in het (dagelijks) leven?/Wat doe je voor werk?/Wat doe je voor de kost?/Waar houd je je mee bezig?
> 
> "Wat houdt je bezig?/Hoe gaat het in het leven?" both mean something quite different from the original phrase.
> *"To what do you dedicate yourself?" is a literal translation of the Spanish "¿A qué te dedicas?", but I don't think a native speaker would actually say that*.



Perhaps not, but I heard it asked by the prince of Wales. I'm not sure  if it was exactly my sentence, but surely it was formulated with the verb "dedicate". I think professionally he has to ask this kind of question over and over again. Now perhaps the prince is not a common speaker....


----------

